# Unknown Species Biltmore Hotel Reclaim



## C2CBarnwood (Feb 7, 2019)

New to the forum will use frequently. I operate a reclaimed barnwood company in Clearwater, FL.

Hoping to ID this wood. It's quite dense (seems heavier than Oak).

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 7, 2019)

a much better cleaned up end grain shot would be helpful

If you want to learn more about wood ID, there are several stickies at the top of this subforum that you'll likely find useful. In particular:

https://woodbarter.com/threads/wood-anatomy-an-introduction.18349/

is a good place to start


----------



## C2CBarnwood (Feb 7, 2019)

Hope these are better..
It also has "yellow streaking" when ripped with the grain (see pics)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 7, 2019)

ipe
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/ipe.htm

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 7, 2019)

Darn Paul, that was very good and nifty ID. When I saw the surface grain of the close ups, I dashed to look at my samples of Lignum Vitae and it I saw a match, however your end grain on your site sealed the deal and matches what he has.

Being that the Biltmore Hotel opened in the mid 1920’s, what is the likelihood they used ipe versus Lignum Vitae? I am just fascinated by it. Johnny where was this piece salvaged from- decking, interior trim, paneling, etc.?


----------



## phinds (Feb 7, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> Darn Paul, that was very good and nifty ID. When I saw the surface grain of the close ups, I dashed to look at my samples of Lignum Vitae and it I saw a match, however your end grain on your site sealed the deal and matches what he has.
> 
> Being that the Biltmore Hotel in mid 1920’s, what is the likelihood they used ipe versus Lignum Vitae? I am just fascinated by it. Johnny where was this piece salvaged from- decking, interior trim, paneling, etc.?


Lignum vitae would be very unlikely anyway because this wood is very grainy and LV is not. As to whether or not LV would have been likely used at that time and place, I have no clue.


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2019)

Edit: I missed your Intro post, my apologies. Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 7, 2019)

Settle down Barney... Put your bullet back in your pocket!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## C2CBarnwood (Feb 8, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks for the ID, Phinds!

Man! I love this forum! I get a lot of pieces and now I kinda want to stump you guys haha!

Arn213
Unfortunately I got that piece with a pile of others from the Biltmore so knowing what it was used for is difficult. 16" spacing on nail holes tell me decking is likely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 8, 2019)

C2CBarnwood said:


> 16" spacing on nail holes tell me decking is likely


Makes sense since ipe is most commonly used for flooring / decking rather than, say, paneling.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 8, 2019)

C2CBarnwood said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the ID, Phinds!
> 
> Man! I love this forum! I get a lot of pieces and now I kinda want to stump you guys haha!
> 
> ...



Thank you for the response. I am in the building trade and my initial impression was for decking due to the weathered patina/oxidation and it turns grayish silver when it is not properly finish with a UV protectant. They use Ipe decking for higher end custom houses on wrap around porches here in Charleston- ipe is so hard that it needs to be predrilled and use carbide saw blades to cut them due to their hardness and density- yes, I’ve seen some absurd figuring used on project walk throughs on multiple houses! The only reason I brought up paneling because the sample you shown with the groves appears that it was pre-bored for a clean honest fit and there is absent of threading from screws on the side walls or pressure point on the face grain surface. 16” spacing is standard anyway whether it is do decking, wall boarding or screwed in paneling (instead of tongue and groove or lap joint, etc.).

What are the dimensions of that board?

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C2CBarnwood (Feb 8, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> Thank you for the response. I am in the building trade and my initial impression was for decking due to the weathered patina/oxidation and it turns grayish silver when it is not properly finish with a UV protectant. They use Ipe decking for higher end custom houses on wrap around porches where in Charleston where it is so hard that it needs to be predrilled and use carbide saw blades to cut them due to their hardness and density- yes, I’ve seen some absurd figuring used on project walk throughs on multiple houses! The only reason I brought up paneling because the sample you shown with the groves appears that it was pre-bored for a clean honest fit and there is absent of threading from screws on the side walls or pressure point on the face grain surface. 16” spacing is standard anyway whether it is do decking, wall boarding or screwed in paneling (instead of tongue and groove or lap joint, etc.).
> 
> What are the dimensions of that board?
> 
> Thank you.



I was in the construction industry as well for most of my life until I got into the reclaimed business. Cheers to a fellow tradesman! 

The board is 1x4x15

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

